# found a injured pidgeon 5 days ago



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

hey I wanna tell you.oh my resident.
I live in India>up>kanpur>patkapur.the pin is 208001.
well I found a pidgeon.he crash landed though a wire or roof top.he was injured.and his one finger was tied with kite sharp thread.his finger was cutting off so I removed all thread by blade.but his finger was badly injured so I tried to take him to my home and give shelter.he was turning his neck a lot and also turning in circle.and also missing his food.so I tried to feed him by my hand.after some time I searched all. symptoms and I got pmv(parmyxovirus)
so I boxed him in a box tomarrow with a soft towel coz I dont have a cage.he is not trying to fly away.and he is not drinking water.I am really dipress tell me what to do.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

plz try to help


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Could have PMV or could have neurological symptoms caused by paratyphoid. 
Is he digesting the feed well? How is his poop? 
What are you feeding him and how? 
If you can arrange fresh green peas, you can cook them with little water on low flame till they are soft and feed around 30-35 peas thrice a day. 
If you don't get fresh peas (since the season is almost over here) , you can buy frozen peas (by green Valley, mother dairy etc) and thaw them under warm water to get them to normal temperature from both inside and outside and then feed one by one into his mouth and slide down the throat. 

If he has PMV, all he needs is supportive care i. e feed and fresh water and the virus will leave after running its course. 
If you keep a crock of water near him, be very careful as they get drowned sometimes due to their twisted neck.
When you feed peas, they won't need additional water though because peas have enough moisture in them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Pls go through the below link for more information on PMV :
www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/pa/html/paramyxovirus__pmv_.php


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

The neurological symptoms may be caused by PMV and may made him crash into wire but also he could been healthy when hitting the wire and the impact may have caused him the neurological sympoms.


As for how to care, beside puting him in a box (which is better than a cage as protect him from drafts, which are harmful to birds with newspapers and a towel or other cloth on the bottom, you should give him proper food, a mix of seeds including corn, peas, wheat and sunflower (sunflower must not be more than 10%). Also A and B vitamins, calcium and other minerals.


The fact that he is not drinking may be because he don't know is water in vessel. Bring a cup with water in his front so that the beak to enter a little in water and stay like this 1-2 minutes.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

kiddy said:


> Could have PMV or could have neurological symptoms caused by paratyphoid.
> Is he digesting the feed well? How is his poop?
> What are you feeding him and how?
> If you can arrange fresh green peas, you can cook them with little water on low flame till they are soft and feed around 30-35 peas thrice a day.
> ...


on first he was having loose motions.after a day his poop became well.I am feeding him rice,cooked,rice,wheat,now in hindi bajra,dalmot.well today I bought a injection.siringe to give him water.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You can easily hand feed peas (frozen kind, thawed, drained and warmed) MUCH SAFER and then you do not have to give water. Here is the link: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm

PLEASE be very careful if you do decide to use the syringe as the water could cause it to asparate if not given correctly. You can let water dribble slowly down side of beak so bird can swallow it properly. *


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

kiddy said:


> Could have PMV or could have neurological symptoms caused by paratyphoid.
> Is he digesting the feed well? How is his poop?
> What are you feeding him and how?
> If you can arrange fresh green peas, you can cook them with little water on low flame till they are soft and feed around 30-35 peas thrice a day.
> ...


on first he was having loose motions.after a day his poop became well.I am feeding him rice,cooked,rice,wheat,now in hindi bajra,dalmot.well today I bought a injection.siringe to give him water.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

oh also he is not saying a world.he is not cooing.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Are you feeding him seeds in his beak or is he eating on his own? 
He wouldn't eat enough probably due to neurological symptoms, So peas would be a good idea.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

well now he is eating on his own.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

he is becoming weak.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Are you still feeding him peas by hand? You may need to,gently force feed him defrosted peas. How are his droppings?


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Are you still feeding him peas by hand? You may need to,gently force feed him defrosted peas. How are his droppings?


well I didn't got peas


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

how to feed him peas didn't they are big.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

He is becoming weak because he isn't eating well. Also he isn't an adult pigeon but a fledgling (got your pics). 
Feed him peas else he may die of starvation. They should be strong to fight the virus. Can you post a video of him when he twists his neck? You can post it on YouTube and paste a link here. 

You can easily get peas, if not fresh, they are available as frozen at all general stores. Get their temperature to normal by putting them in warm water for some time and then feed it. I think you will get it for rps 45 for 200 gms. 
Take out just 30 peas and refrigerate rest of them and take out again when needed. The peas should be at normal temperature when you feed him. 

Peas aren't big for them to be fed. Just follow the process :

If you need to feed peas/corns to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed. Start with about 30 defrosted and warmed peas. Warm, not hot. Do that maybe 3 times a day, but let the crop empty between times.
Remember frozen defrosted peas/corns should be thawed under hot water to make them warm/normal from in and outside both. Never give hot/cold stuff to any bird. 

Here are videos of feeding pigeons by opening their beaks:

https://youtu.be/FkhpJMCzbFQ

https://youtu.be/9ZqI8idx-SQ

Hope it helps.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can also put the seeds in a deep dish (about 3 cm deep). I have a pigeon that had pmv and that helped a lot. He would simply pick at random in the deep dish and was able to eat enough by himself to survive until the symptoms disappeared. 

Don't scatter it on the floor, then he won't be able to pick up the seeds.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

kiddy said:


> He is becoming weak because he isn't eating well. Also he isn't an adult pigeon but a fledgling (got your pics).
> Feed him peas else he may die of starvation. They should be strong to fight the virus. Can you post a video of him when he twists his neck? You can post it on YouTube and paste a link here.
> 
> You can easily get peas, if not fresh, they are available as frozen at all general stores. Get their temperature to normal by putting them in warm water for some time and then feed it. I think you will get it for rps 45 for 200 gms.
> ...


what is crop


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I too think he is not eating enough, which is the case with many / most birds having neurological symptoms. But the fact he was eating and now stopped, may have instead been caused by something else, possibly a digestive problem.


Can you post photos with his droppings or at least describe them? Are they somehow aqueous and green or perhaps yellow? 


If the droppings are solid (not liquid), it means it has no enteritis (infection of bowel) and you can feed him dried seeds. Is not necessary to give defrosted peas, which also have much low nutritive value. But don't give rice as till now, the pigeons needs corn, peas, sunflower, wheat and others, which contains nutrients the rice doesn't contain.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) said:


> what is crop


its the chest part of the pigeon, it feels like a pouch


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

hey he is looking dirty.should I make him bath.and also his eyes. are a lot of red.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Google for crop of pigeon and you will understand. 
No, don't make him bath, they bathe themselves when you place some water in a shallow large dish almost 2-3 inches deep. As he isn't well, he won't bathe most probably. Also, he may get drowned having PMV so if you place any water near him, you have to keep an eye on him.

Upload or send me pics of his droppings and red eyes. I didn't see any redness in last pics, may be due to dim light conditions.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

ill try to give more pics.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

I got frozen peas now what.how to prepare them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) said:


> I got frozen peas now what.how to prepare them.


*READ the link and check out the video: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm

Bird must be warm, peas must be (thawed, drained and warmed). *


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

Skyeking said:


> *READ the link and check out the video: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm
> 
> Bird must be warm, peas must be (thawed, drained and warmed). *


what about dosage


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

muddy did you got pics


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

here are some pics zipped.


http://www57.zippyshare.com/v/m7v2HmZM/file.html


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

All I get from the link is ads.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We use defrosted peas that have been frozen. We warm them under warm water till thawed and warm, but not hot. If you don't have frozen peas there, you can cook fresh peas till soft, then let them cool. Now put them in warm, not hot, water, and put them in his beak. Here are directions on how you would feed them. Use small ones if you can, but regular ones will work also.

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

how many pea should I give him.???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Kiddy has already told you about 30. Do this three times a day, but let the crop empty before feeding again. Either feel to see if it feels empty, or you should be able to tell if they are going through by the amount of droppings he passes.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

thanks he has recovered.but I think he is not sleeping well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do you think that? Birds are light sleepers. Any little noise, and they wake up. Is he kept somewhere at night where he is quiet and in the dark?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I am sorry I couldn't open the pics, since my device I usually login from doesn't support zip. 
I will try opening it on my PC though, which I couldn't access yesterday being a bit busy. 
Give him a quiet place before sun sets, if you put him in a cage cover it with a cloth(may be a bedsheet) , that way you will make it mosquitoes proof as well as light proof. 
My birds will never sleep if I don't switch off the lights and don't cover them. They need more of resting time than us and so they can't see well at night while we can. So let him sleep before dusk. 
How is his neck twisting?


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

kiddy said:


> I am sorry I couldn't open the pics, since my device I usually login from doesn't support zip.
> I will try opening it on my PC though, which I couldn't access yesterday being a bit busy.
> Give him a quiet place before sun sets, if you put him in a cage cover it with a cloth, that way you will make it mosquitoes proof as well as light proof.
> My birds will never sleep if I don't switch off the lights and don't cover them. They need more of resting time than us and so they can't see well at night while we can. So let him sleep before dusk.
> How is his neck twisting?


his neck twisting has been decreased.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

still cant feel his crop.and is there a way to know he/she is boy or girl.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Search in Google..... Pigeon crop.
There are some ways to tell like male are usually larger, they coo a lot more than females etc. But it's not always guaranteed. Only way to know gender is female lay eggs and males don't


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can tell by how much droppings he is making that the food is going through.
No, there is no sure way to tell what gender it is.

What are you feeding him now, and how much?


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

when does she will lay eggs


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

She/he will die if you're not feeding enough. Don't worry now about cooiing and gender and eggs. Make sure the cage you're keeping the bird in is covered on one side to make him feel safe and that he has a brick or something to perch on.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please answer the question
What are you feeding him and how much?


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

while there is no brick.
but I am giving him peas to feed until his crop became full.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you feeding soft cooked or defrosted peas?


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Are you feeding soft cooked or defrosted peas?


soft cooked


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

he is still not cooing


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't expect a sick or injured pigeon to coo.
You don't seem to realize that this poor pigeon is not well, and the importance of helping him to get well again. You are asking about when it will lay eggs, and that it isn't cooing.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> I wouldn't expect a sick or injured pigeon to coo.
> You don't seem to realize that this poor pigeon is not well, and the importance of helping him to get well again. You are asking about when it will lay eggs, and that it isn't cooing.


while I am handling a pidgeon first time.I was thinking that every pigeon coos so I he is going worse.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sick or injured birds do not sing or coo.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

tonight I feeded him rice coz I ran out of peas and supermarket was close.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There isn't much nutrition in rice. Try buying more before you run out.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> There isn't much nutrition in rice. Try buying more before you run out.


today is sunday so should I feed him wheat.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If wheat is all you have.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Mix some wheat, lentils (masoor ki daal), barley(jau), millet (bajra), a little rice, mustard seeds, corn etc. This will be much more nutritious than only rice or wheat. 
Is he eating on his own yet or you still feeding him?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A week ago he was feeding him peas. Don't think he is eating on his own yet.
I figured if the stores are closed so that he can't get peas, that he couldn't get any of that other stuff either.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> A week ago he was feeding him peas. Don't think he is eating on his own yet.
> I figured if the stores are closed so that he can't get peas, that he couldn't get any of that other stuff either.


'
I am hand feeding


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hand feeding rice and wheat is quite time taking. 
We have lentils in almost every kitchen which is good for protein. Also we have dried peas (yellow) almost all the time. Soak them in warm water for almost two hours and feed him along with lentils and wheat if you don't get fresh/frozen green peas.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

I found him injured in hiz box in this mornng at the potty spot below the tail he waz bleeding a little but pooping normal not bloddy and simultaneously closing his eyes.can you please tell me fast because i am worring about him.and hey kiddy do you have fast contact like phone no,whattsapp,fb or twitter any.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

Reply please


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Where do you keep him? 
How he got injured? 
I am available on my email all the time. Pls email me. Or send me your fb link. I will check if I can talk to you there.not very frequent there.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

kiddy said:


> Where do you keep him?
> How he got injured?
> I am available on my email all the time. Pls email me. Or send me your fb link. I will check if I can talk to you there.not very frequent there.


https://mobile.facebook.com/?_rdr&refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/&refid=9


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

It opens my homepage... It is probably redirect which isn't working...
Email me your email id or username I will look for you.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

kiddy said:


> It opens my homepage... It is probably redirect which isn't working...
> Email me your email id or username I will look for you.


[email protected]

do you know any bird doctor near me.I am weeping a lot.I cant see him dead.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

kiddy said:


> It opens my homepage... It is probably redirect which isn't working...
> Email me your email id or username I will look for you.


cheek that one https://mobile.facebook.com/zach.bell.1806?_e_pi_=7,PAGE_ID10,2518951765


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

kiddy said:


> It opens my homepage... It is probably redirect which isn't working...
> Email me your email id or username I will look for you.


and also can you give ph no.or you use whats app


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) said:


> [email protected]
> 
> do you know any bird doctor near me.I am weeping a lot.I cant see him dead.


Where are you in India? Check your pm for my whatsapp number.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

http://www.pokecommunity.com/album.php?albumid=9664

here are some pics today I captured them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thread doesn't bring up pics.


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Thread doesn't bring up pics.


you must login to view but ill try to give direct link.

here you go


----------



## INDIAN MEW(ARAZI) (Mar 31, 2016)

how he is looking


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

No pic on here?


----------

